# Clinic made error with my meds, treatment cancelled as result- what would you do



## Love Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi ladies

I would be really grateful if any ladies would kindly give me their opinion/advice over something that has taken the wind out of my sails. 

My day 13 scan was day before yesterday and treatment was cancelled as it came to light in talking with the nurse that the consultant had started me on progesterone and on oestrogen shortly after the baseline scan, when she shouldn't have started me on progesterone until egg thaw.  At the time she started me on progesterone, I emailed her with a list of my meds and asked her to confirm they were correct, which she did.  She's made a serious error, the email chain hadn't been put on my notes, and it was only yesterday before close of business that I managed to speak to the locum consultant, who of course didn't want to suggest the clinic was to blame.  

I'm using donor eggs and sperm, it is my first time using donor eggs, first down-reg, live abroad but travel to the clinic on the west coast of the UK. 

The doctor was trying to be quite off-hand about it when I finally got to speak to him yesterday before close of business ... they had kept me waiting since the even before when the error had been detected - not told me they had made an error or to stop meds.  There was no apology and the locum consultant was quite off-hand and I was told to wait till the main consultant returns from holiday next week.  I hadn't been told that my consultant was even on holiday. I was really floored and upset.  To have got to day 13 and was expecting egg thaw to be imminent - to find such a serious error stops my treatment (and there have been other minor errors at the clinic too).I think they just want to sweep it under the carpet, but I have put my life on hold for many weeks, taken all the drugs, paid for scans and a trip to collect medications (which surely could have just been sent in the mail) ... and the disappointment. There were other admin errors previously, and even one when they didn't tell me to reduce a drug until I prompted them to do so.  

Has anyone had an experience like this and what did you do?  What would you do?  I won't say the name of the clinic here on a public board but if you have had an experience like this, please would you message me privately. 

How soon is safe to go for another treatment after long down-regulation?  Would going again in the next few months have a detrimental effect on me or the environment for an embryo? 

My embryos and sperm are at the clinic and I don't know know whether I should stay there or not.  If I do stay with them, do you think it's reasonable I ask them to reimburse the cost of the scans I had here in my home country?

Sorry for the negative story ... but I would be very grateful for any advice as I am just floored, could hardly sleep last night and even considered such a serious error might be a sign that I should stop trying for a baby. 

Best wishes x


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

That is a disgrace by your clinic! You have summarised clearly exactly the impact their mistake has had on you. I've not experienced this so hopefully someone who has can help out with practical advice. On the positive side at least your blasts are still in tact x.  Just wanted to say this is NOT a sign to stop trying for your family so please don't take it that way x. It shows how on the ball you are with your fertility and that should be commended.


----------



## Love Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you Sunshine and Clouds.  I think it's a disgrace too but I am afraid to complain too much even though it's serious negligence.


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Just take stock for now and take a breather to think about how you want to progress xx. It's totally understandable x.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd also be asking. For the whole thing to be refunded not just scans that u had elsewhere... And if want replacement drugs too.... If the refused I'd be ensuring I moved my embryos elsewhere I think x


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

LoveAngel,

First I would decide whether you want to continue treatment with that clinic.  If so, they should be providing your next cycle free of charge including all your meds. In my last cycle, my clinic made an error. I didn't have to cancel the cycle so slightly different. I will PM you the details and what they said. 

If you don't want to continue there, ask for a full refund, again including meds. If the consultants are not being helpful with this, then ask for the complaints process. There will be a formal contact point. You would have to put it in writing and since you have all the emails, I think you are in a good position. You can send a copy to HFEA but their advice is that you should have tried to resolve it with the clinic first. 

It is stressful and unfortunate to have to go through this when IVF is enough to cope with. However, don't be put off by a few doctors trying to close ranks. From what you describe, they don't have any excuses not to compensate you with a refund. 

Good luck and stay strong. xx


----------



## Love Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you Ms G (I replied to your pm but not sure whether it delivered), Sunshine and Clouds and Blueestone.  I agree with all that you say.  While they are keeping me waiting until the consultant returns from holiday before they acknowledge their error, it's also giving me time to think.  I wish it was ok to name the clinic on this forum so other ladies could come forward if they've experienced errors, but unfortunately that wouldn't work I think ... so in the meantime the clinic has its errors and lack of good systems covered up.  On the other hand, none of us is perfect and there is going to be human error sometimes. 
Best of luck ladies on your journey and thank you so much again for taking the time to help.


----------

